# Topics > Applications > Ai in finance >  Max, quote-to-cash intelligent agent, Apttus Corporation, San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apttus Corporation

Home page - apttus.com/solutions/artificial-intelligence-quote-to-cash

----------


## Airicist

Max | The world's first quote-to-cash intelligent agent by Apttus

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> Max is the world’s first and only Quote-to-Cash intelligent agent uniquely designed to manage any aspect of your Quote-to-Cash process.
> 
> Max helps organizations create optimal deals, configure solutions, prepare quotes, update contracts, manage discounting and pricing and manage many other user functions.
> 
> Max listens to voice commands, understands texts, and even interacts with salespeople in augmented reality environments.
> 
> Now the Quote-to-Cash process is social, mobile, virtual, conversational and easier than ever.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Max, Artificial Intelligence for Salesforce CRM

Published on Oct 24, 2017




> Max is artificial intelligence for the enterprise that enables users to interact with our Quote-to-Cash platform and other third-party enterprise software, via a conversational user interface, such as with text or speech. Max can be accessed through established channels such as Skype, Slack, and SMS.  Max orchestrates aspects of the Quote-to-Cash process such as assisting users to create winning quotes, and aspects of the CRM process such as creating, updating or searching accounts, contacts, or opportunities. Max provides the assistance, coaching and prescriptive intelligence necessary to prompt users to take actions that will create the outcomes desired by your enterprise.

----------

